#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  製作台灣獸誌

## J.C.

藉著慶祝野疆成立一週年這個機會
來討論一下我們自己製作獸誌的方案吧!

知道日本獸製的人應該對這東西不陌生吧 我就不多做說明了
總之就是大家自己來投稿自己做書 不用投稿到日本去那麼麻煩

目前想先開個投票調查一下大家的意願 如果人少當然就不用搞了

基本上 因為書不像日本那邊會在同人誌圈販售 所以不太可能讓投稿的人都免費
我的構想是 投稿跟購書的人都要交錢 
但是投稿的人交的錢比較少 由購書者負擔大部分的成本這樣
不過如果印量不多 這又沒有商業目的 一本應該是不會超過兩百塊吧(除非超厚)

其他細節跟問題歡迎大家提出討論
我只是想先開個主題出來看看有沒有製作的可能性
也順便看看有沒有人願意參予做書的工作

所以如果大家知道有其他人對獸誌有興趣的話 也拉人來討論吧 就這樣

----------


## Fenrir

獸系物品.商品對我來說都是蠻值得投資的
所以我會支持的~(舉爪)
不過最近才開始要學畫...投稿方面就暫時先不考慮了
目前都只會一點CG而已..(而且是上別人的線稿)
要出的話~我是會支持的~(二度舉爪)
另外能幫得上忙的我也會盡量幫的...(茶)

----------


## 館主

好久沒有回覆文章了。(笑)

終於有獸提到這回事了--
雖然我以前就想做，其實也做過個人的同人誌，但是
大家一起來投稿的參加型獸誌我就沒有把握當發起人....

我願意出錢(200元而已嘛)，出力(反正天天都在畫圖不差這幾張)
只要不拉我當主辦人，我願意在底下能幫多少忙就幫多少忙--

這裡先提供一點情報
同人誌的製作成本

彩色封面印刷價 A5.... 15元。 B5....25元。A4....30元
封面紙錢...5-10元左右。
內頁印刷費單頁‧A5....05元。B5.0.....75元。A4....1元
膠裝....10元。
上光....5元左右。

也就是說，
一本A5的同人誌，如果是100頁的話
單本的製作成本
   封面彩色影印15元
+膠裝10元
+黑白內頁印刷50元
+封面紙錢10元
+上光5元
=90元左右

有誤差也大概100元可以解決...

總之想到其他的再補充，先這樣子了--

----------


## ocarina2112

我會...用廢廢的畫技投稿

其他...不要找我XD"

我只會幫倒忙礙手礙腳而已>▽<"|||

像是什麼收錢的工作之類的...
掉的錢比收來錢還多的事常有..orz
以前高中做過一次總務老師也被我嚇到...
從此這個職務跟我無緣ㄧ▽ㄧ"||

----------


## 小花

述小弟冒昧問一個很白痴的問題....


獸誌是什麼啊~???
是像furnation上面出的那種獸人雜誌嗎? <:3 *逃*

----------


## ocarina2112

就是獸的同人誌這樣~@@

啊同人誌...
需要解釋嗎~@@?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

我絕對會買滴....(舉爪)
投稿的話就要看看嚕....畢竟我的畫技在獸界裡實在算很爛的那種...= =""
頂多拿還算好一點的投吧....

----------


## 無名犬鬼

我想我也會投稿吧......唔....也許可能只是頭文字搞......（死）

----------


## 藍德

這麼重大的事,我怎嚜可以缺席呢!!!我要參加!我要投稿!

(那趕快去把畫技練好吧....= =)

----------


## BGs

發自心底支持是不需要理由的。

(迷之音：但是需要行動，你有辦法做到嗎？)

......

[自爆]

----------


## Sonic Adolph

依館主的說法……
連郵費看來也不會很貴的樣子。
對了，會接受小說故事投稿的嗎？(我只會寫故事……)

----------


## LSI狼

聽起來是不錯，也抱持支持的態度，但有時也要考量國內的印刷技術(這蠻重要的，品質好的一定很貴，貴的卻不一定品質好)是否能夠符合，預算的運用也是很重要，當然也需要考量國內市場接受度的問題。

投稿到日本在下認為是不會很麻煩，只是語言溝通上覺得稍有隔閡。

----------


## ocarina2112

>當然也需要考量國內市場接受度的問題
真要說的話
在台灣接受度應該是比小還要小的小小小吧||"orz

----------


## Wolfy

冰原白狼～～
你要畫阿，你不畫我就不買了阿～～～XD
(我是你的大粉絲哩)

為了不要降低大家買到的同人誌的水準.
我原則上就先不參加了吧...
（這次覺得大家的水準都好棒...我好像差太多）

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

>>冰原白狼～～ 
你要畫阿，你不畫我就不買了阿～～～XD 
(我是你的大粉絲哩) 
---------------------
我怎麼不知道@@"
我不認為我的圖會好到哪去阿....^^""
投稿我是會試著做的啦...XD~

----------


## J.C.

感謝館主提供的價格
我想到時候應該也是去找千業印吧 畢竟是我們都熟的店家

不過我沒奢望要用印刷
如果一本沒有印到一百本 用印刷很划不來的 
以前做社團的社刊 用影印效果就可以很好了 這樣可以省下很多錢
封面我也不奢望用彩色 因為彩色封面很貴 
以千業上次用電腦接彩色影印機的方式印我的月曆 有時候會產生色偏 感覺不是非常的穩定
其實只要封面用紙挑的好 印的顏色配的好 再加上一層霧面 效果也會不錯

畢竟是第一次做 所以我覺得不用像日本那樣做到很精美的地步
以最低的成本做出有我們自己風格的獸誌是比較重要的
當然大家認真的交稿更重要

喔 對了 尺寸我個人是偏好B5
因為一般買到的同人誌都是這個大小 畫面會看的比較清楚
一般大家都是用A4在畫的吧? 縮成B5 整體畫面也不會與原稿感覺差距太多
(有些大張畫起來很好看的作品 縮成A5的 細節都擠成一團 反而不好看
 所以我覺得用B5的尺寸比較有利於大家作畫時調整畫面的疏密度)

另外封面我是想開放大家來投稿 選出一張
(投稿的規定可能是要留空間放獸誌的字這樣)
沒選上的作品一樣會放入在獸誌裡

文字稿當然是可以收吧?
不然就忽視掉另一群有潛力的創作者了

到時候文字排版怎麼排還會牽涉到書要左翻還是右翻...這個後續再討論

基本上這次投票就是調查大約有多少人要買
所以要印也只會印到預定的數量 沒預定的買不到 
這樣就不會有市場取向的問題 也不會有虧本的問題

如果這次做的結果不錯 再考慮以後繼續做

話又說回來 目前這人數還是做不成的喔
起碼購買人數(含交稿人數)要20人以上做起來才有意思吧

----------


## 小花

> 就是獸的同人誌這樣~@@
> 
> 啊同人誌...
> 需要解釋嗎~@@?


唔...同人誌就更不懂啦~~~ @O@;;;

不過看過大家的討論,好像是投稿一些獸人的作品做成書吧? 就是類似校刊的東西囉?
雖然我什麼都不會啦...^^; 不過支持買個一本是沒問題的!
我也想多看看其他大大的作品呢.

----------


## Fenrir

我對同人誌的認知是...
一群有著相同喜好的人...例如喜歡羅莉的~就找幾位羅莉畫家..
大家畫各自的作品...集結成冊

日本獸誌是將獸圖.還有小說.漫畫.各種跟獸人有關的圖文印成一本書大概是這樣吧..

----------


## Wolfy

小花參加一次獸聚會.
應該就有機會看到獸同人誌了吧^^

----------


## LSI狼

>以前做社團的社刊 用影印效果就可以很好了 這樣可以省下很多錢
鉛筆稿用傳統影印機印起來蠻慘的(數位影印機還好，只是比較淡)，除非處理後輸出再去印。

>基本上這次投票就是調查大約有多少人要買 
>所以要印也只會印到預定的數量 沒預定的買不到 
算是同好間彼此留存紀念囉?

----------


## 狼馬

作為 同好之間的分享 那小馬會支持 ^^ (但是沒法畫 T.T 忙啊.....)

如果是要作成 出版品或是同仁販售物等等 那就要先去做好市場調查 這樣 才能有出入 要先了解這商品的 預設 年齡層 購買人的需求以及這本書的流量導向等等 消費及企劃方面的問題得好好的思考 不然就真的只能曇花一現了 ^^" 然後就是行銷等等的問題 如果只限制於某小部分團體購買 如果產品沒有好的 應變方式 那 危機就在出版的那一瞬間 最後就是持續力 這點就不關於 有能力沒有能力 能力再強熱誠還是會因為現實問題慢慢的被消磨掉 所以這時候 除了自己要懂的尋找也有熱誠的人以外 就是要 訓練次要負責人等等 但是最後還是 回到本身的問題 "團體熱誠" 

小馬在7-11工作一段時間了 和店長夫婦學到的就是這點而已 能力大家都很強 但是熱誠 及對一件事情盡心去完成及持續力這是維持一家門市很重要課程 這點可能又要提到領導力及相對執行力的問題了 = =bbb 太囉理八唆了

----------


## J.C.

> 不知道JC大會在獅壇調查嗎?


不會吧 跟獅子王沒什麼關係





> 如果是要作成 出版品或是同仁販售物等等 那就要先去做好市場調查 這樣 才能有出入 要先了解這商品的 預設 年齡層 購買人的需求以及這本書的流量導向等等 消費及企劃方面的問題得好好的思考 不然就真的只能曇花一現了 ^^" 然後就是行銷等等的問題 如果只限制於某小部分團體購買 如果產品沒有好的 應變方式 那 危機就在出版的那一瞬間 最後就是持續力 這點就不關於 有能力沒有能力 能力再強熱誠還是會因為現實問題慢慢的被消磨掉 所以這時候 除了自己要懂的尋找也有熱誠的人以外 就是要 訓練次要負責人等等 但是最後還是 回到本身的問題 "團體熱誠"


我想我之前說過 這刊物並不打算像一般商品一樣在市面販售
所以不會出現 預設年齡層 購買人需求 流量導向 消費及企劃 行銷 跟危機的問題
有多少人出錢就印多少本 
當然如果有人希望能印多量在市面販售 也可以提出意見跟相關計劃來討論

那我還是先把我自己以前做書的流程講一下好了
讓大家有個概念 也許比較好討論

1.決定做書
2.詳細統計參加人員與購買人數 (大概給兩個禮拜)
3.定出審稿標準 封面審稿標準 截稿日 大家開始畫(通常會給兩個月的時間)
4.截稿日到 收稿審稿退稿 給三到五天緩衝時間
5.選出封面 排版 製作目錄 版權頁等 (約三天到一個禮拜)
6.送印 約一個禮拜後可拿書
7.收錢
8.分發書本

大概就是這樣

----------


## ocarina2112

> 作者: 庫羅
> 
> 就是獸的同人誌這樣~@@
> 
> 啊同人誌...
> 需要解釋嗎~@@?
> 
> 
> 唔...同人誌就更不懂啦~~~ @O@;;;
> ...


同人誌就是前同人雜誌的簡稱...@@
簡單來說就是指志同道合的人們
為了將自己的作品發表而共同編輯發行的雜誌
也就是有別於利益導向的商業雜誌
純粹要發表自己創作或是意見交流與傳播而私人印行的雜誌..@@

然後
同人並不一定限定在小說或漫畫..
還有音樂還是遊戲還是蝦米蝦米等...ㄧ▽ㄧ
大概就是這樣..ㄧ▽ㄧ"

----------


## 狼馬

看來小馬誤會了同仁誌的意義了 ^^ 謝謝 J.C & 庫羅 的講解 ^^

----------


## Wolfy

> 那我還是先把我自己以前做書的流程講一下好了
> 讓大家有個概念 也許比較好討論
> 
> 1.決定做書
> 2.詳細統計參加人員與購買人數 (大概給兩個禮拜)
> 3.定出審稿標準 封面審稿標準 截稿日 大家開始畫(通常會給兩個月的時間)
> 4.截稿日到 收稿審稿退稿 給三到五天緩衝時間
> 5.選出封面 排版 製作目錄 版權頁等 (約三天到一個禮拜)
> 6.送印 約一個禮拜後可拿書
> ...


先訂出審稿/退稿標準.
有些人才能決定要不要參加吧?

----------


## Kofu

我應該會參加吧~(直接寄錢過去好了多少還不知道但是請你自己找時間換喔!!)

照這樣的情況看應該像LSI講的比較像是紀念繪的畫冊

還有就是[雖然不懂印刷]既然大家都在台灣,能不能請主辦人先到場裡面試印,不好的話都還可以用中文溝通並詳細講解印刷不良的部份[我覺得印刷出品是獸誌裡面比較難控制的~~這本2004冬季那本我畫的左邊那一隻出書跟我自己印出來比較~~出書的那張明顯黑白比例偏重的樣子]


另外~~市場接受度[有些人有提到],可以由我們自行去推銷吧?[如果能讓你的朋友開始接受獸人文化~至少不排斥啦~那在你的生活圈也不難(提拔)未開竅的獸人吧?]   我的想法就是在朋友有興趣的影響力之下把書推銷出去~~JC可以的話也能在WF或是FUR BID上放上幾本賣,讓大家認識台灣獸人群  [這樣也是會有我們畫的圖被別人不良利用的可能就是了~]

如果可以的話來本獅子王誌應該也行吧?[加上Balto之類的同人物在裡面~~~]

----------


## Fenrir

個人是覺得...
如果只有少部分人要購買的話..其實封面做得豪華(奢侈?)點是沒關係..
像是HOWL的封面就蠻不錯的..(彩色封面~彩色封面~)
而且書是先預定的...在印書之前就知道有多少人會購買..這樣比較不會有滯留的狀況吧?

----------


## J.C.

要先定出投稿規則也可以啦

先回kofu
如果要多印一些推銷給其他人的話 那麼出錢的人不是要先負擔成本嗎?
萬一沒有賣完 他虧損的錢要怎麼辦呢?
或是如果讓預定的人先負擔所有成本 那之後多賣得到的錢 是再平分還給大家呢? 還是讓出錢的人賺走?
雖然平分給大家好像聽起來不錯 但是這麼多帳目一來一往難免不會出現麻煩跟問題(例如使用轉帳給錢的話 轉帳費誰負擔也是問題)
因為錢的事弄得太複雜很麻煩
我們也不是像學校社團那樣大家都交社費 有個資金在那裡可以使用
所以我希望是越簡單越好啦

彩封的問題 
如果採用讓大家投稿的話 沒選上的作品 辛苦畫成彩色 結果只能放在書裡印黑白 這樣不是很可惜嗎?
如果讓所有彩稿都像日本一樣印成前面的彩頁
成本又不知會提高多少
比較可行的方式是指定人來畫封面 不過要指定誰 畫出來的結果適不適合當封面 也可能會有問題就是了 

我不知道大部分人願意花多少錢買一本同人誌
以我觀察的經驗 200元是底限吧
如果多數人對價格都沒意見 那大手筆去做當然可以 只要大家願意出錢囉


關於投稿規則 我說一下目前我構想的方式 有意見歡迎提出討論
基本上我以做書人為出發點啦

1.一律只收電子稿
因為大家分散各地 收原稿會很麻煩 
作者要花錢寄 怕掉還要加掛號 收稿人還要把原稿寄回去 怕掉也要加掛號
這寄送期間也會發生原稿受損的可能
所以用電子稿是最安全最快也不用花錢的方式
如果沒有掃圖機 截稿時間很長 應該可以想辦法去借或是去網咖掃吧

2.尺寸以A4或B5為準
因為印書的尺寸預定為B5

3.只收黑白墨線稿 灰階與鉛筆部分請自行處理成網點效果
因為可節省成本 
但如果不計成本 這點就不設限 可交彩稿 鉛筆稿也可以用過網效果印

4.題材不限(當然主題要是動物 獸人 龍 等等相關的 跟藝想森林的投稿範圍差不多)
其他衍生作品可以畫 意思就是說 可以畫獅子王 可以畫Balto 可以畫獸人格鬥...等等等

5.單張 四格 連環 小說 等類型都接受

6.請以輔導級標準創作

7.投滿三張者可交free talk一張 一樣是A4或B5尺寸
這是我以前做刊物的習慣 跟日本那邊比較小張 都放在後面的形式有點不一樣
因為只投一張兩張就交freetalk有點說不過去 所以要三張才能交
所謂free talk就是隨便你寫 要自我介紹 要介紹作品 要述說創作過程的辛酸血淚 要徵友徵婚....都可以

想不到了 先這樣吧 

歡迎有心人士再多找同好來討論~

----------


## kaosa

題材方面要不要訂個方向, 至於要怎麼發揮就看個人呢?
另外, 購買前有辦法看到大致上的內容嗎?

----------


## J.C.

方向...像日本那樣嗎?

其實我是希望盡量不要弄得像日本獸誌 好像我們在學他們一樣
如果可以 做出有自己味道的作品是最好
我也是想因為是第一次做 讓大家自由發揮比較好收稿吧?

不過要不要主題這點還是可以大家討論 如果大家覺得有主題比較好那就這樣辦囉

購買前應該是能把封面跟部分內容掃一掃放網路上
但是到時候看到想買的人也買不到啦 因為是預定製的 嘎哈哈

----------


## 鳴龍

很想投張搞
但我還得練一練畫技(閉關修行吧)
如果財力允許應該會買~

----------


## Wolfang

買，是當然的
投，這很難說
但，一定支持


[加上這一句]：真的要做了？

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

>>只收黑白墨線稿 灰階與鉛筆部分請自行處理成網點效果

啊....那我要投稿可能就要在看看了....因為我不會網點....
如果是純黑白線搞可以嗎?(用代針筆畫的稿可嗎?)

----------


## J.C.

> >>只收黑白墨線稿 灰階與鉛筆部分請自行處理成網點效果
> 
> 啊....那我要投稿可能就要在看看了....因為我不會網點....
> 如果是純黑白線搞可以嗎?(用代針筆畫的稿可嗎?)


啊 那句話的意思是說 如果作品有灰色部分 請用網點處理
所以只有墨線跟塗黑的線稿當然是沒問題
我自己也是很多年都不用網點了

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

那也就算小鷹一份吧!!
嗯~開始磨練紙上畫技了!!
另外~B5是比A4小嗎 @@a (對尺寸不懂)

----------


## ocarina2112

B5是比A4小沒錯~@@

A4是21X29.7公分

B5是18.9X26.3公分

大概是這樣吧@@"a

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

阿反正去跟店家說要B5的紙他就會拿給你啦~
到時候可以在拿去比較比較~

----------


## J.C.

喔喔 超過二十人!
恭喜恭喜 我們可以開始籌畫製作事宜了
決定出投稿事項等等之後 再正式統計一次預定數量吧

現在要來決定
製作書的方向 例如要不要彩封 要不要彩頁 等等 
截稿的大概時間
投稿規則制定 例如要不要定主題
想參予製作書的人與工作分配
獸誌的名稱

大家有任何問題與意見請盡量發表

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

尺寸大致上了解哩!!
至於 書的翻閱方向，來個上下翻吧 XP
另外真的要出刊的話，大約多久出一次呢？
關於標題...
就 眾獸夜之夢 XD XD

以上是小鷹的問題!

----------


## ocarina2112

>製作書的方向 例如要不要彩封 要不要彩頁 等等 
都OK~ (只要不要太貴一切好說的啦~XD)

>截稿的大概時間 
來個春秋季還是夏冬季~@@?

>投稿規則制定 例如要不要定主題 
呃...你難倒我了ㄧ▽ㄧ"a

>想參予製作書的人與工作分配 
我可以幫忙當*拖油瓶*哦XD!!

>獸誌的名稱 
提個~
*A BEAST OF PREY*
獵食的野獸

還是~
just do it
*喝了再上!!*(歐~XD)

還是~
*～Ｐhantom Ｂlood～*

還是~
直接取個
"*Warning!!*
還是~
parallel world
再來....
THEIR SPIRITUAL LEADER
FOLLOWING WIND
THE DARK CLOUD
MONTAGE
ＴROMBE、ZWEI...V．I．C．T．O．R．Y...
Original  Beast..等等ㄧ▽ㄧ"


還是什麼~
to heart (心臟直擊..xp)
再來就什麼~
集結J.C.與其快樂的伙伴們之作..XP"||


嗯~~想想還有什麼可以惡搞啊ㄧ▽ㄧ"?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

既然是台灣獸誌的話...那就用中文名好了~如何啊~XD
我想的....
-------------------
獸類共合
獸界(<~勒...這啥@@")
耶索(<-這又是啥? Anthro的音譯...+ +"")
------------------
呃...想不出了= =
第一次出的話...先不要定題目吧~等到有一定的方向後再來考慮也OK阿~
夏冬季的會比較好吧...因為第一次做所以到出夏季也比較不會因為太趕所以什麼都不熟...(謎:我看你是想偷懶吧...= =+)
又是廢話一堆阿!!!!!!!!!XD"""

----------


## Fenrir

主題的話..要不要試著在書中分成 主題區&自由投稿區 呢?
有些獸在有主題的狀態下比較好下筆..有些則是喜歡自由發揮
到時候要是這麼做..就把兩類分開..
例如:主題區在書的前半部.自由投稿在書的後半部.
中間則是插入參加者的心得...之類的
要是還有小說的投稿..那就要再分一類出來..
至於書中..一定要有檢索..分類也是要有的(最好照類型.如上述)
有分類過的..看起來才不會亂

嗯..以上只是提供參考啦..大家再多多討論吧

----------


## Wolfy

其實也不是什麼有主題就是學日本的.
有主題比較不會讓每次的獸誌看起來都感覺都一樣.

獸誌的名稱阿.....不好想阿XD
來湊熱鬧好了........

"喵爪汪牙" "獸心" "獸界鎮"(侵權阿~~)  "吼吼"(HOWL的中譯....@@)

"非獸勿進"(再次犯了侵權)  "奔騰&渡龍"(來亂的?)   "吉祥誌"

----------


## 狼馬

"綠樹" 

腦海中馬上浮現的一個名字，名字其實也是吸引大眾的一個方法，就像電影"救命"或是"輕聲細語"一樣，用比較意函名字來帶 ^^

用對名字其實也不用太去煩惱主題的方向，通常只要名字 OK 後面投稿的獸自然也會獸到名字的感覺而穩定畫冊的方向和風格感 ^^ 


還有一種：這是霹靂布袋戲的取名方式：拿最新的"龍城聖影"來說好了其實這名字咋聽之下好像很通俗，其實看過之後才知道他是把四個主題榮成一四字 " 龍：龍脈，龍氣"．"城：北辰王朝內的鬥爭"．"聖：聖蹤：聖亦非聖"．"影：邪影：邪非恆邪"．簡單的四字中帶出劇集的四段主要架構，也是一種漫好的取名方式，給J.C您一個小小的參考．

要不直接用 "野性疆界" 也是種方式 ^^ 這也省了想名字的痛苦.

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

不然把一些好聽 有涵義的名子 列出來 投票吧 XD XD

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

"野性疆界"阿....也不錯阿~
乾脆大家把想到的名子說出來.
然後再挑幾個比較好一點的名子.
再開個投票給大家投也可阿~XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

> "喵爪汪牙" "獸心" "獸界鎮"(侵權阿~~)  "吼吼"(HOWL的中譯....@@)
> 
> "非獸勿進"(再次犯了侵權)  "奔騰&渡龍"(來亂的?)   "吉祥誌"


實在有夠好笑的捏, HOWL的中譯想說是 "咆哮", 不過吼吼好像也很好玩

奔騰&杜龍 就真的笑翻了


那主題是 *國獸無雙*跟*獸非獸*怎麼樣 ^^;

就是我們上次在聊天室說的

----------


## J.C.

名字就走中文路線吧 我也同意白狼的看法 
因為是台灣獸誌所以取中文比較有味道

其實以前也想過就叫野性疆界 但是會不會有這是此站的刊物的感覺?
對於沒參加這裡論壇的其他人而言 會不會有沒認同感 或是被劃分在外等等的感覺?
所以用野性疆界還是有待考量

名字用投票可以啊
我這裡再提供一個-- "張牙舞爪"
找找跟形容動物有關的成語也是不錯的方向

另外投稿要不要定主題
芬仔的建議我覺得不錯 不過如果要依照主題排版 可能就無法把同一人的作品都放在一起
我的排版方式是 假如A投了三張加一張free talk
A投的三張就放在1,2,3頁 第四頁放A的free talk 
第五頁再放B的稿子
這樣大家在看的時候 就會很清楚哪些稿子是誰畫的 不用辛苦對照目錄
而且馬上看到free talk 在對作品還有印象時就能看到作者的感想
從以前我看到台灣的同人誌 都是這樣的排法 我也覺得這樣比較好
日本如果是人很多的合集 才會比較傾向把free talk統一收在後面
但是把大家的稿子分散放 是我覺得很不好的方式 
畢竟知道作品的作者是誰 是很重要的

其實要不要定主題我是都可以
看在這是第一次做的這點上 不要定主題 大家投稿會比較自由 也許參加人會比較多吧?
以後如果還要出 再定主題也可以

萬一以後沒出第二本了 這次定個主題好像有點奇怪啊 *大汗*

投稿的時間方面 放在暑假的話 我就無法參予做書的工作了
因為今年暑假我會變得很忙碌 而且會有很多時間不在國內

基本上我是希望大家寒假畫 差不多三四月出書啦

另外大家對書的尺寸 只收電子稿 只印黑白 這些規定都ok嗎?

----------


## ocarina2112

中文
除了"嘯、吼、吠"
會想到的就是

"嗄歐"←這就是名字....XP

----------


## Fenrir

獸誌-前一期的 鍊(REN)
(個人蠻喜歡這封面的虎XP)
(貼封面應該沒關係吧..要是不行我會刪除的)
----
日本同人誌的是說..書的內容不能公開
總之就是不能把內容放到網站上(也不能提供下載)
好像也不能將自己的作品貼出來...(不過有些網站有貼..)
我對這點比較有印象...

另外我覺得該注意的是投稿的時候..
畫作最好留一部份空白..以方便裝訂的時候不會把圖遮到
例如:在紙的最右邊留下寬大約0.5~0.7公分的空白處

----------


## 狼馬

投稿作品不公開這點小馬很贊同！
因為如果在網路上或去其他地方都可以下載到同樣的作品，這樣獸誌就失去了他原有的獨特性了 ^^ ( 如果是作者私下贈閱那就例外了^^ )

----------


## ocarina2112

> 例如:在紙的最右邊留下寬大約0.5~0.7公分的空白處


我記得整張都要留不是~@@"a

留個一公分以上比較不容易出血吧..X3?

----------


## Fenrir

> 作者: Fenrir
> 
> 例如:在紙的最右邊留下寬大約0.5~0.7公分的空白處
> 
> 
> 我記得整張都要留不是~@@"a
> 
> 留個一公分以上比較不容易出血吧..X3?


整張都要留的話
那是收到作品後..他們裝訂時再自己來剪裁的吧~?
這兩種方法..應該沒什麼問題啦...看到時候怎麼決定囉

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

用電子檔沒有差阿~寄原稿還比較麻煩...
只是有些家裏沒掃機的會比較麻煩吧...^^""

----------


## J.C.

關於網路上不要公開作品這部分 當然是希望參加的人不要先公開
等書印完發送完畢 想公開的再公開吧

留邊的部分是還好 如果作品有畫到整個背景滿滿的話
重要部分不要太靠近邊緣就可以了
書的印法是影印 跟漫畫的印刷方式不一樣 
所以不會有那種漫畫投稿要注意出血線 對話框位置的問題

其他要注意的細節大概就是清稿要清乾淨吧
鉛筆線 雜點什麼的要擦乾淨 免的畫面不好看

掃進電腦裡的解析度(dpi)最好是200~300以上 印的時候才不會糊掉

投文字稿的人要自己排版校稿

我看我還是盡早把整個相關事宜列個完整的文章出來 這樣有問題會更好討論

----------


## 小花

我想到一個!
萬"獸"無疆! XD

----------


## J.C.

喔喔 這名字也蠻有創意 那就明天開始投票吧 有想到名字的快點提出來喔

以下是關於獸誌的製作方案跟投稿規則
針對任何部分有意見有問題都歡迎提出
我希望可以在二月之前把規則敲定 然後二月一號開始徵稿

獸誌規格:
B5(18.2cmx25.7cm) 頁數(未定) 彩封/單色封面(依封面定稿而定)
霧面 膠裝 價格約100~250

工作內容:
收稿 審稿 排版
目錄頁 版權頁製作
送印 領書
收錢 寄送書本
這些工作不可能我自己做 所以需要其他有意願的人幫忙

徵稿時間:暫定2/1~3/31止 
排版時間約一個禮拜 所以接受預購刊物的時間約是2/1~4/7
一但開始印書 就不能再追加數量了
當然活動正式開始時我會製作活動網頁跟預購單等等

投稿規則:
一律只收電子稿(到時會提供信箱與ftp空間讓大家投稿)
檔案尺寸為 18.2cmx25.7cm 解析度300dpi以上 標準規格參考=>http://myweb.hinet.net/home3/jcjc/mod.jpg
一律只收黑白稿 若作品有灰階請用網點效果處理(暫定)
投稿主題請自由發揮(暫定)
投稿範圍只要有動物.獸人.龍.幻想生物為主角皆可
Fan art可 但只有部分動物特徵 如貓耳貓尾貓爪等人型角色不接受
內容請以輔導級以下為標準
投稿三張以上(含三張)者可加一張Free Talk 尺寸相同
三張以下者可加小張的Free Talk 橫式 尺寸9cmX14cm 300dpi
一人不限投稿張數
作品最好加上簽名
書發送出去之前請勿公開投稿作品
單幅 連環 四格 等等形式皆可

接受文字投稿 但希望以短篇故事為主
請自行校稿
排版方式為直式右翻(如中文書翻法)
因為為了送印方便 希望文字稿也都轉成圖檔格式
尺存一樣是B5 請用繪圖軟體將文字輸入排版 存成圖檔即可
字型不拘 因為已經轉成圖檔所以不會有對方電腦沒有字型的問題
(如果這部分有問題我再做一份教學出來)
(文字部分是我去問過印刷廠的結果 老闆說都做成圖檔會比較方便
我也考慮過一般少用繪圖軟體的人可能不會使用的問題 
但是文字稿如果太多 我不可能幫忙把所有文字排成圖檔 所以希望投小說的人能盡量自己學自己排版)

封面投稿時間一樣(投稿時請著名要投封面)
規定必須要有能放獸誌名稱的空間(不用太明顯的空白 只是希望畫面不要過滿或太複雜)
採用黑白 彩色都接受的方式
如果選出的是黑白稿 就印單色封面 選出的是彩稿 就印彩色封面 
封面投稿一律用草圖投稿 彩色的請上基本色
草圖必須要有一定的明確線 太過潦草看不懂的話當然不行 選出作品後再畫出正式完稿

獸誌名稱的投票明天開始
投票時間一個禮拜 請大家互相告知
我自己再提名--獸魂
因為作品含有大家創作注入的魂 簡單好記又熱血 我個人蠻喜歡的
大致就這樣吧

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

有些想法，在這裡提一下：
1.在作品尺寸方面是否能提供相關模版下載?

2.一個作者最低投稿張數是多少?圖片格式是JPEG?還是PSD? 

3.是否在每張作品上寫上作者的名字?

4.是否可以加些作者簡介?


我也要參加~~~~~~~~~!投稿要算我一份哦~~~~~~!購買的時候我也要~~~~~!

----------


## J.C.

> 有些想法，在這裡提一下：
> 1.在作品尺寸方面是否能提供相關模版下載?
> 
> 2.一個作者最低投稿張數是多少?圖片格式是JPEG?還是PSD? 
> 
> 3.是否在每張作品上寫上作者的名字?
> 
> 4.是否可以加些作者簡介?
> 
> ...


不錯的建議 我已經修改上篇文章並附上標準尺寸了
投稿張數沒有限制 可以只投一張或投一百張 只是投三張以上可以再加一張free talk
free talk就可以當成作者簡介了 想要寫什麼都可以寫(形式不拘 純文字可 當然也可畫圖)
我附上幾張以前我做刊物畫的freetalk讓步清楚的人了解一下吧

圖片格式jpg gif psd png tif pdf bmp都可接受 反正我排版時會把所有圖檔轉成jpg格式 當然投稿就用jpg是最好

寫上作者名字到不如就說是簽名吧
我是不會在每頁打上作者名字的 會破壞畫面 所以請大家要自己簽名 真的不想簽也沒關係

----------


## LSI狼

> 投稿作品不公開這點小馬很贊同！
> 因為如果在網路上或去其他地方都可以下載到同樣的作品，這樣獸誌就失去了他原有的獨特性了 ^^ ( 如果是作者私下贈閱那就例外了^^ )


自己有不同的意見，其實在網站/貼圖區也可以放置解析度較低，版面較小甚至是加浮水印或字的版本，個人認為也是可以，畢竟只要刊物印刷品質夠，就像是國外許多畫家以低解析度將作品貼在網站，又以sell print的方式出售高解析版本是一樣的。

----------


## LSI狼

> 比較可行的方式是指定人來畫封面 不過要指定誰 畫出來的結果適不適合當封面 也可能會有問題就是了


呼呼...當然是由台灣獸界扛霸子JC跟旅美畫家Baggy來執筆是最好也不過的啦~\(^O^)/~

....(^^;; )*逃~~~




> 7.投滿三張者可交free talk一張 一樣是A4或B5尺寸
> 這是我以前做刊物的習慣 跟日本那邊比較小張 都放在後面的形式有點不一樣
> 因為只投一張兩張就交freetalk有點說不過去 所以要三張才能交
> 所謂free talk就是隨便你寫 要自我介紹 要介紹作品 要述說創作過程的辛酸血淚 要徵友徵婚....都可以


三張才能交freetalk，三張以下不能交....有點偏心，那三張以下的可否賞一小塊簽名廣告區可以嗎??

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> 作者: J.C.
> 
> 比較可行的方式是指定人來畫封面 不過要指定誰 畫出來的結果適不適合當封面 也可能會有問題就是了 
> 
> 
> 呼呼...當然是由台灣獸界扛霸子JC姐跟旅美畫家Baggy來執筆是最好也不過的啦~\(^O^)/~
> 
> ....(^^;; )*逃~~~


狼大的圖也不錯阿~所以狼大畫的封面也很讚的啦~XD""
Baggy是誰阿@@??沒聽過....^^""

----------


## J.C.

> 呼呼...當然是由台灣獸界扛霸子JC姐跟旅美畫家Baggy來執筆是最好也不過的啦~\(^O^)/~
> 
> ....(^^;; )*逃~~~
> 
> 
> 三張才能交freetalk，三張以下不能交....有點偏心，那三張以下的可否賞一小塊簽名廣告區可以嗎??


封面基本上還是希望可以用投稿方式啦 我都不知道我有沒有時間畫呢
要不要彩封的問題怎麼沒什麼人有意見啊?

好的 我已經修改了 可交小張 當然投三張以上者要交小張也可以啦
總之free talk不是強制要交的
小張尺寸:橫式 9cmX14cm 300dpi

----------


## 加魯魯

嗚~~人家只會畫半人系的獸人~~
要畫全部受矽的對我而言頗困難說XD~~

頂多投FAN ART吧~~~

對了 會預定在同人大場販售嗎?

----------


## J.C.

> 嗚~~人家只會畫半人系的獸人~~
> 要畫全部受矽的對我而言頗困難說XD~~
> 
> 頂多投FAN ART吧~~~
> 
> 對了 會預定在同人大場販售嗎?


這點請盡量去修正你的人物的五官吧
fanart如果一樣只是獸耳等等 當然也不能接受

為了成本考量 這刊物是預購制的 所以不會在其他地方販售

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

對了那 [ 紙張 ]的 [ 種類 ]
有規定什麼嗎？
是要用專用的紙張 還是 一般的 紙 就可以？
(在符合大小條件下？)

----------


## J.C.

因為交的是電子稿 所以沒有紙張的限制
你高興要用廢紙 報紙 衛生紙 畫都可以 
只要交來的稿子弄乾淨就可以了

----------


## J.C.

封面的部分 我決定採用黑白彩色都接受的方式
想投稿的人 用哪種方式畫都可以 如果選出的是黑白稿 就印單色封面
選出的是彩稿 就印彩色封面 
不過當然畫彩色的不一定就比較吃香
主要還是要看構圖 呈現感覺等等來決定
所以封面投稿還是一律用草圖投稿 彩色的請上基本色 這樣

----------


## 館主

我可以幫忙書出來了之後寫信封跟寄書---

----------


## 野狼1991

> 買，是當然的
> 投，這很難說
> 但，一定支持
> 
> 
> [加上這一句]：真的要做了？


嘿~說的好阿~!!
把我想說的都說出來了~!!

----------


## 狐狸

我支持!!!
雖然我不會畫圖....
不過我絕對會買!

希望未來也可以出18+本...

----------


## imported_噬血狂狼

我不會嘗試投稿
但是我一定會投資的(只要價錢合理)

----------


## 瘋虎

看到JC貼徵圖文時已經七月底了= ="
本來想說丟個小說過去的說>口<~

----------


## 班

獸誌......先敗實驗本看看內容是否是自己喜愛的
再決定是否繼續敗哩

至於投稿......
天........ 要生那種龜神級上色滴圖

雖然成品很美
但對沒耐性低人腦細胞的殺傷力不小(是低 就是我）

一張圖要相處那咪久
膩感充腦

迷：上色還差低遠呢 凡人 
我：還是來玩一筆畫完比較好玩啦

結論 功力不足 當讀者好哩(飄走）

迷:怎迷那個呀 都大人了 可惜
我:自己來比較快........(邪念）

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~那JC大可以問你一個問題嗎?
以發佈再討論版的小說不能參加對吧?

----------


## J.C.

是的 請交沒有發表過的作品
這樣讀者花錢買才值得啊

----------


## 瘋虎

恩= =那文章有限最多或最少要多少數量嗎[例如至少要三四章等等之類的]

----------


## J.C.

字數沒有太大的限制
但太多文字也會佔過多頁數 所以希望以短文或是一個完整的故事為主
(就是不要最後來個待續 這樣...)

----------


## 瘋虎

也就是說以一個短篇故事[不超過一萬字]的小說為主就是了!?

----------


## 亞熱帶企鵝

我知道我該死= ="
因為我也如此絕得><"
痾...還來的及嗎?
忘記自己有定書了= ="
現在還能買獸誌嗎?者摸買....
.>"<.

----------


## J.C.

獸魂因為交搞數量太少 加上我沒有時間製作 所以無法出書囉
有交搞的人會在近期另外發表在本站上
跟有期待的人說聲抱歉  scared.gif

----------


## 亞熱帶企鵝

> 獸魂因為交搞數量太少 加上我沒有時間製作 所以無法出書囉
> 有交搞的人會在近期另外發表在本站上
> 跟有期待的人說聲抱歉  scared.gif



看到這樣的回答...既然有鬆一口氣的感覺= ="因為定書沒付錢 ，忘光光 ，事還滿糟糕的事情說= ="嗚....人家遲鈍咩.....
不過蠻失望到是真的ˊˋ
JC大真是客氣@@"
期待今年囉^  ^~
看目前的圖庫~已經有好多畫家了~相信交搞量不足這個問題~會隨者時間額減輕的，倒是JC大大@@"別忙壞哩~有空在搞巴~JC大可是獸盟的精神支柱捏~! anktiredr.gif

----------


## NPfox

> 有交搞的人會在近期另外發表在本站上


請問當時有收到我的嗎 contemplative.gif ?

有的話....

請把他毀掉！！！！

= =bb

----------


## J.C.

當時收到NP的作品因為檔案大小不合 所以不算是正式交稿 當然就沒有保留了 ^^;
不過也很感謝你有那份參予的心

----------


## J.C.

雖然遺憾獸魂無法如願出書
不過現在大家可以在圖庫中看到投稿者們的心血囉

http://furryland.net/categories.php?cat_id=3

感謝這些朋友的熱情參予 (NP與薩仔 雖然投稿的尺寸有誤 但也是有心的一分子 在此也謝謝他們)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

歐歐~~感謝J.C.統主~XD
雖然這個計畫顯然是胎死腹中了@@"
但還是感謝J.C.發起了這個活動~~XD

----------

